# Snowboard Collision Awareness System



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

:skibanana::skibanana:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Can you put blinkers and hazard lights on it?


----------



## Jollybored (Nov 7, 2011)

subscribing










beep beep beep beep beep beep beep

That distance is less than 20ft.
I would also prefer not to have a led flashing in my eye.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

You ski and snowboard?

Cool. Try to snowboard on each run you leave as a fucking mogul field. 

Then go spray yourself.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

RPIIED said:


> The sensor would only go off when someone is gets within twenty feet of you,
> 
> Thanks a lot!


So it goes off all day and you end up ignoring it? Sounds especially fun in the lift line


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

RPIIED said:


> We might scrap the whole idea if people unanimously agree that its crap.


Throw in a free tube of KY and you're golden.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I always love when someone comes on this forum and proposes a new idea.

Invariably, the first reaction is to dump all over it, and then the lemmings arrive to follow the initial reaction by piling on.

Fuck, I'm glad Tom Sims and the other originators of snowboarding didn't listen to the same crap they must have heard when they were building the first boards.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I would actually love a camera looking behind my head, although I am normally faster than everyone else so not a big issue for me.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Too late! It's been done!








….lemming #8 heard from! :laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Or people could just learn to look over their shoulder especially in crowded areas. 

But yes please invent this, spend thousands of hours, drop all your money in it, then email me to promote it so I can write an article mocking you.


----------



## mosf88 (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm always checking my blind spots. If a person is within 20 feet and on a collision course with me I don't know that I could avoid him in that moment even if the rest of the hill is open. Maybe its a midwest thing, but it seems that on the more advanced runs people are more aware, and on the beginner runs on a busy day not so much.


----------



## Hungrytitan (Dec 22, 2014)

The previous poster is correct about not being able to avoid someone 20 ft away from you. If you take into account you recognizing the threat, figuring out where they really are by looking, and reacting to it, it's way past too late. That doesn't even take into account the threat coming your way could constantly be changing what they are doing. Monitoring the thing would also take your attention away from actually using your vision and hearing to monitor your surroundings. It's a valiant idea/effort, but I can't see it working. I'd love to see you prove us wrong though.


----------



## PorkCereal (Dec 28, 2013)

First off, you're singling out boarders as being the ones at fault. I've come across just as many skiers that are oblivious to anything around them. Second, it's the person above that is supposed to make sure they are clear of the person below. So maybe you need to rethink the direction of the sensor.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Really...? A sensor to warn you others are behind you...???

Why is it YOUR problem if someone is behind you... It is there problem if they hit you...!!! And with the suing culture in the USA a sensor that warns you of an impending collision that makes you do something you otherwise wouldn;t could cause just as serious an accident to yourself or others and then YOU would be liable for that accident...

NO THANK YOU...!!!


----------



## elstinky (Jan 24, 2010)

Just a sensor? That's lame. I mean they can make selfdriving cars these days. Use multiple sensors or a full CCD and do motion/collision detecion/analysis to figure out if there is actually a chance you're going to hit something (not just people! also obstacles!).


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

skiers should be required to use turning indicators or hand signals for 50 feet before they turn

I let my skier buds go first...who don't turn much... to clear a pathway


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

speedjason said:


> I would actually love a camera looking behind my head, although I am normally faster than everyone else so not a big issue for me.


How about just turning the head? :dunno: 

I check behind every time I change the pattern of riding e.g. when doing quick wide carves... how's the one behind me supposed to know that after this next carve I intend to go straight to the side of the run to take a rest or that I actually want to take the right slope but just strike out left cos I want to do a nice wide carve to the right? I'd never do that if soneone's close behind. 

It's not only the one behind who's responsible that we all can have fun n be save on the slopes IMO. The one behind can only identify your pattern and assume that you'll continue in a certain direction. A quick glace back and you identify the odd skier who will be faster and I won't cut off his line by any of mine.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

RPIIED said:


> The inspiration for this idea came from the countless snowboarders I've run into in New England, who don't pay too much attention to their surroundings while riding. It seems like many snowboarders have a constant blind spot behind themselves, and this puts other people on the mountain at risk..



You fucking dip shit. Skiers are the fucking problem, not snowboarders. In my 12 years of riding I've seen way more stupid skier caused accidents than snowboarder caused. You idoits think you own the mountain and dart all over the runs without ever looking or considering others. Yes, beginner snowboarders are dangerous because they're learning how to stop and both skier and snowboarders have the oblivious types that just don't pay attention. Plus the person uphill has the responsibility of avoiding people downhill of them and if you're in close quarters with someone a beep or flashing light will only distract them even more. People need to know their surroundings by looking and be curtious of others, how about you tell your skier buddies that shit! :finger1:

I got an idea. Why don't you put that sensor in your ass so you know when you have to shit! beep beep


----------



## elstinky (Jan 24, 2010)

Mystery2many said:


> In my 12 years of riding I've seen way more stupid skier caused accidents than snowboarder caused.


yes but you seeing that doesn't make that somehow relevant to the entire population - maybe you just pay way too much attention on skiers, or maybe the skiers outnumber the boarders so that even if the boarders cause more accidents you'd still be seeing more skier caused accident :dry: 



> the person uphill has the responsibility of avoiding people downhill


see neni's post for that.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm retrofitting a gopro drone to carry a semi auto 9mm to just kill anyone that comes near me. 

My device will be cheaper than the OP's.


----------



## elstinky (Jan 24, 2010)

Also more effective.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Neni had a lot of good points there. In all seriousness,..! If you really want to be safe on the mountain? Take a lesson I learned riding motorcycles for 30+ years on the road!!!

Assume as a matter of every day FACT,.. NOBODY sees you! EVERYONE is oblivious to their surroundings and will pull out, change lanes, stop or otherwise do something stupid and unexpected at ANY moment! And adjust your attitude, awareness and ride accordingly. 

I drive big rigs for a living. That attitude has saved my ass countless times on the road. It has also saved me from potential collisions on the slopes. Those that would have been my fault and those where the other guy/gal/kid would have been to blame. 

I was on my motorcycle, sitting at a red light on PCH going to Laguna. I checked my mirror and noticed the gravel hauler coming up behind me was not slowing. A second later, I realized he would not get stopped for the light!!! 

I quickly popped the clutch, ran the red light and got to the curb past the intersection just as the truck blew right thru the light! I would have splattered on his grill like a bug. Would my family and friends, (...Yes! I had friends back then!  ) Would they have been at all comforted by the fact the truck driver would have been totally at fault? Nope! Me neither! 

ALWAYS know what's around you! NEVER make the other guy responsible for your safety!!!

/rant!

:hairy:


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

elstinky said:


> yes but you seeing that doesn't make that somehow relevant to the entire population - maybe you just pay way too much attention on skiers, or maybe the skiers outnumber the boarders so that even if the boarders cause more accidents you'd still be seeing more skier caused accident :dry:
> 
> 
> 
> see neni's post for that.



Eye of the beholder! :hairy:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i'm always checking uphill, but i swear i'm the only one on this mountain

still, this is not a problem for another gadget. 100% for entrepreneurial spirit, but...no


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Mystery2many said:


> You fucking dip shit. Skiers are the fucking problem, not snowboarders. In my 12 years of riding I've seen way more stupid skier caused accidents than snowboarder caused. You idoits think you own the mountain and dart all over the runs without ever looking or considering others. Yes, beginner snowboarders are dangerous because they're learning how to stop and both skier and snowboarders have the oblivious types that just don't pay attention. Plus the person uphill has the responsibility of avoiding people downhill of them and if you're in close quarters with someone a beep or flashing light will only distract them even more. People need to know their surroundings by looking and be curtious of others, how about you tell your skier buddies that shit! :finger1:
> 
> I got an idea. Why don't you put that sensor in your ass so you know when you have to shit! beep beep


Somebody isn't getting enough...snow!


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

GreyDragon said:


> Somebody isn't getting enough...snow!


LOL. I love to let out my suppressed skier hate in here. Feels so good too. Better than on the mountain right?


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

I have seen goofy and regular boarders collide, specifically in the first 50 yards of a run. Still confused how it happens though. 

15 years and I've never made contact with someone, that i can recall, except in the trees.


----------



## strycker (Jan 28, 2015)

PorkCereal said:


> First off, you're singling out boarders as being the ones at fault. I've come across just as many skiers that are oblivious to anything around them. Second, it's the person above that is supposed to make sure they are clear of the person below. So maybe you need to rethink the direction of the sensor.


I agree with this and being new, I've come across many skiers since I've started who constantly crisscross the entire trail and could care less who is coming or from where. I was trying to get past two safely just yesterday when the guys wife fell, taking out my escape route to the left when her husband suddenly and abruptly pulled up and hooked right to stop, right into my path along the edge of the trail drop off. So of course I eat it and made sure to tell him thanks. I know to watch for people below, but they should show the same courtesy to those above.

And in my experience so far, I've found skiers that just won't vary their line one bit to allow me to pass. I've slowed above them, they turn to go left and I start to proceed past and they come right back to the right. I've almost been sideswiped by them also.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

This actually sounds like an awesome idea. I think it would be super useful on the ends of skiers poles so they realize someone is behind them as they are jabbing the people behind them in the lift line as they try to pull up their pants.


----------



## kaner3sixteen (Feb 15, 2013)

I can see where OP is coming from, but i think this is a situation where you're using technology to solve a problem that good old common sense would solve. I'm almost paranoid about checking uphill while moving across a trail, cause i was nearly obliterated while i was learning. 

I was coming back onto the main trail, and took a look uphill, and just narrowly avoided a beginner skiier who was hauling ass down the hill, french frying when she should have pizza'd. I stopped, she panicked and ditched, and I swear she slid for about 30 metres she was going that fast. missed me by about 18 inches. doesn't matter that she was on skis, could easily have been a boarder bombing the run. probably a combination of her inexperience, going too fat out of control, and her not watching out for people rejoining the main trail. she was a pretty big girl, 6ft if she was an inch, so would have hit me with some force.

back to the original topic though, a little more thought about checking what's coming behind you, and being more considerate to those around, even those uphill who are supposed to be giving way to downhill, saves a lot of problems.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> I'm retrofitting a gopro drone to carry a semi auto 9mm to just kill anyone that comes near me.
> 
> My device will be cheaper than the OP's.


LOL, I need to place an advance order on one of these..


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Helmet with side mirrors............problem solved.


----------



## strycker (Jan 28, 2015)

mojo maestro said:


> Helmet with side mirrors............problem solved.


Don't they make something like this for cyclists for they can see behind them on the road? Usually on one side of the helmet and on a telescopic post type attachment. There's an idea, just don't impale yourself on it falling.

Found it:


----------

